# audio/sratom upgrade problem



## YuryG (Dec 9, 2022)

I have a long lasting audio/sratom upgrade problem (from 0.6.10 to 0.6.14). 

```
[ 88% 9/9] /usr/local/bin/sphinx-build -M singlehtml doc/c doc/c -E -q -t singlehtml
FAILED: doc/c/singlehtml
/usr/local/bin/sphinx-build -M singlehtml doc/c doc/c -E -q -t singlehtml

Theme error:
no theme named 'sphinx_lv2_theme' found (missing theme.conf?)
[100% 9/9] /usr/local/bin/sphinx-build -M html doc/c doc/c -E -q -t html
FAILED: doc/c/html
/usr/local/bin/sphinx-build -M html doc/c doc/c -E -q -t html
Theme error:
no theme named 'sphinx_lv2_theme' found (missing theme.conf?)
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1
Stop.
```

Tried to rebuild all sphinx- or ninja-related ports, without luck.
audio/lv2 was built without DOCs, if this matters.


----------



## YuryG (Dec 9, 2022)

Well, I've discovered that it is a known bug PR 267378. Still not fixed in ports since end of October. But the patch proposed there works.


----------

